
A Brief History of Term Sheets - pain_perdu
https://seedlegals.com/resources/a-brief-history-of-term-sheets-and-introducing-the-deal-term-negotiator/?1
======
qppo
The word "history" is not a synonym for "summary" or "overview."

Not a good look for an ad for a product that deals in the nuance of language.

------
gnicholas
Not a history at all. It's a sales pitch for a product looking to make a plug-
and-play version of term sheets.

